
How Blizzard turned a costly failure into the highly anticipated 'Overwatch' - frostmatthew
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-1227-cutting-edge-overwatch-20151227-story.html
======
Zekio
I truly hope they make a "Warcraft IV", with custom games and everything like
in Warcraft III.

Although I wonder what is next, besides Overwatch, since it seems like they
are trying to expand the amount of games and genres lately.

